# Cinnamon Toast Crunch...with Shrimp Tails, Droppings, and Floss?



## TrulyBlessed (Mar 23, 2021)

This man allegedly found what appears to be shrimp tails in his Cinnamon Toast Crunch cereal and the Twitter account for the cereal is currently creating a PR nightmare in the way they are handling it. He’s also finding other stuff in the other cereal bags. He says it’s a family pack size for Cinnamon Toast Crunch.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## NaturalEnigma (Mar 23, 2021)

What in the world? Lol, ill. That’s so random. Somebody was eating lunch on the job. Now I’m wondering what Cinnamon Toast Crunch flavored shrimp tastes like.


----------



## Theresamonet (Mar 23, 2021)

I wonder if all the other bags were sealed or if they were all taped like the one with the floss? He needs to say where he bought it from too, because that is probably where the contamination occurred, considering the tape.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Mar 28, 2021)

Theresamonet said:


> I wonder if all the other bags were sealed or if they were all taped like the one with the floss? He needs to say where he bought it from too, because that is probably where the contamination occurred, considering the tape.





I wonder if it was a return purchase that was restocked in error. Maybe someone tampered with it then sealed the box back up.  Very strange.


----------



## vevster (Mar 28, 2021)

Yuck


----------



## frizzy (Mar 28, 2021)

I passed on eating some Reese's Cups last night when I thought about this story.


----------

